# La vergogna



## Amarax (31 Ottobre 2010)

http://www.o2psychology.com/article.aspx?article=146


. 
Questo è uno stralcio online dell'argomento che ho letto su  una  nuova ( per me ) rivista di psicologia.


La non vergogna di commettere alcune azioni.
Non so voi cosa ne pensiate , ma , per me , è davvero l'era della non vergogna ...
Ed è più facile adattarsi che combatterla :unhappy:


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> .
> Questo è uno stralcio online dell'argomento che ho letto su una nuova ( per me ) rivista di psicologia.
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo sia così. E' l'era della confusione dei sentimenti. Li nascondiamo perchè crediamo che gli altri così ci vedano forti e sicuri di noi stessi. Ci vergognamo della nostra fragilità e impariamo a sopravvivere invece di vivere. E' molto triste. Ci vuole una rieducazione all'amore. Se ne ha un grande bisogno.


----------



## Amarax (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo sia così. E' l'era della confusione dei sentimenti. Li nascondiamo perchè crediamo che gli altri così ci vedano forti e sicuri di noi stessi. Ci vergognamo della nostra fragilità e impariamo a sopravvivere invece di vivere. E' molto triste. Ci vuole una rieducazione all'amore. Se ne ha un grande bisogno.


La fragilità dell'uomo. Mi hai fatto venire in mente un libro, che ho regolamente acquistato e non letto. Già...io non riesco più a leggere se non stralci. Mi manca la concentrazione necessaria.
Il libro è l'uomo di vetro di Andreoli

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817020077/andreoli-vittorino/uomo-vetro.html

Essere rieducati all'amore? si.  Non avere più paura di amare, pensare e credere che gli altri possano solo attaccarci...
Ma dovremmo rieducarci anche al rispetto.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Essere rieducati all'amore? si.  Non avere più paura di amare, pensare e credere che gli altri possano solo attaccarci...
> Ma dovremmo rieducarci anche al rispetto.


Amarax, lo sai quanto me che è difficile credere che il prossimo non ci tirerà un pugno in faccia piuttosto che darci una mano, siamo una società che è così insensibile e stupida che davvero per me l'amore non esiste più, ho paura che solo poche persone provino qualcosa, per il resto è tutto un bilancio economico.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amarax, lo sai quanto me che è difficile credere che il prossimo non ci tirerà un pugno in faccia piuttosto che darci una mano, siamo una società che è così insensibile e stupida *che davvero per me l'amore non esiste più*, ho paura che solo poche persone provino qualcosa, per il resto è tutto un bilancio economico.


E la tua fidanzata lo sa? E lo accetta?


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma dovremmo rieducarci anche al rispetto.


Ad usarlo e a chiederlo, sì, assolutamente.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E la tua fidanzata lo sa? E lo accetta?


Sa che l'amo ma che mi baserò solo sulle mie forze per fare qualsiasi cosa, sa che per motivi miei non riesco chiedere aiuto a nessuno e che vedo negativamente tutto, riesce solo un poco a controbilanciare questo mio punto di vista orribile, ma mi ama per quello che sono.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Sa che l'amo* ma che mi baserò solo sulle mie forze per fare qualsiasi cosa, sa che per motivi miei non riesco chiedere aiuto a nessuno e che vedo negativamente tutto, riesce solo un poco a controbilanciare questo mio punto di vista orribile, *ma mi ama per quello che sono*.


Allora l'amore esiste :up:.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Allora l'amore esiste :up:.


Esiste, ma non esiste più in me a fiducia totale nella persona che amo, da  parte mia so che potrebbe uccidermi e mi lascio sempre una parte buona per poter attaccare se attaccato.


----------



## Eliade (1 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> http://www.o2psychology.com/article.aspx?article=146
> 
> 
> .
> ...


 Belle parole, sono alquanto d'accordo.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esiste, ma non esiste più in me a fiducia totale nella persona che amo, da parte mia so che potrebbe uccidermi e mi lascio sempre una parte buona per poter attaccare se attaccato.


La totale fiducia non può esistere. Un uomo o una donna perfetti non sarebbero umani. Il difendersi dagli attacchi è sano. E doveroso.


----------



## Amarax (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amarax, lo sai quanto me che è difficile credere che il prossimo non ci tirerà un pugno in faccia piuttosto che darci una mano, siamo una società che è così insensibile e stupida che davvero per me l'amore non esiste più, ho paura che solo poche persone provino qualcosa, per il resto è tutto un bilancio economico.


Daniele non tutta la società è così. Sono tante le persone che soffrono per l'indifferenza. Siamo 50 e 50 in un rapporto su 100.
Bisogna esse fortunati ed incontrare uno del nostro 50 ed educare i nostri figli a stare con noi...nel nostro piccolo rappresentiamo la società tutta.

E l'amore esiste .


----------



## Amarax (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Allora l'amore esiste :up:.


 
 vero.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E l'amore esiste .


:up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

ama, io dico che il rapporto è 10 contro 90, purtroppo. La società è troppo fredda, troppo disinteressata, troppo  squallida per essere al 50, purtroppo. COme ti ho sempre detto tu sei una persona magnifica e sono certo che i figli tuoi siano come te, non può essere diversamente,  ma appro la porta e vedo dei figli che dicono alla madre "sei un'idiota!"..e  la madre sapete che fa? Si scusa! Cavoli un bel ceffone per fargli rimangiare la stronzata che ha detto, no? (non per violenza, ma c'è un limite e quello è davvero indecente). Ma siamo inuna società che concede questo, concede che il rispetto venga più e più volte calpestato e credo che tutto parta dal rappporto di rispetto genitori figli, sia da  un lato che dall'altro.


----------



## amore_single (2 Novembre 2010)

conosco persone che non solo non provano vergogna, anzi si vantano delle proprie azioni "poco edificanti" come se fossero la cosa giusta da fare.

so, indirettaemnte, di una donna sposata che frequenta siti per incontri perché "finalmente ha iniziato a pensare a se stessa dopo anni che era stata _troppo buona e generosa_..."

lo stesso atteggiamento, l'orgoglio di diventare strnz,  l'ho visto in altre persone e tutte quante erano appena uscite da un periodo in cui vedevano uno psicologo. non credo sia un caso.


----------

